# Ordre de lecture podcast



## Jean-Marie (26 Octobre 2011)

Dans l'appli Musique, comment faire pour lire les podcast dans l'ordre de date ? Étonnant de voir les podcast trié dans l'ordre alpha : ça n'a pas trop de sens...


----------

